# Vaccinations



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Sounds obvious, just get everything the vet recommends. But is it really that simple? Doing some reading, I have seen that some people only choose the absolute necessary vaccinations, as some feel that more vaccinations can do more harm than good. I can honestly say I could see that being possible, what with the ingredients in some of the vaccines, which add up with each vaccine given.

Rabies is a must (it's the law), and it sounds like Parvo is pretty common, so necessary too! Any advice on which vaccines to get, and which to skip, or perhaps hold of on, if any? Is there an advantage to spacing out vaccines further than the vets' recommendations? I have read it's better to space them out, and not to let your vet give any vaccinations during surgery (ie. neutering/spaying). Just curious what poo pup owners here choose to do to keep their pets healthy, long term? Any input is appreciated! Trying to be as informed as possible, in advance. I figure pet health is similar to that of our own. You should never put your own health solely in the hands of a doctor, and I wouldn't do that with my kids, so why do it with a furry family member?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I went with what my vet recommended. DAPPv Distemper, Hepatitis/Adenovirus, Parainfluenza, Parvo. Rabies (the law) and Bordetella cause she's around other dogs and went to puppy school. Leptospriosis I didn't get cause I don't let her get into puddles and standing water and I didn't get Lyme last year as she wasn't running around in the long grass in back field.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It is all about the risks to the local dog population where you are based. The core vaccines are generally for distemper, parvo and hepatitis. Non-core vaccines are for leptospirosis, rabies and kennel cough.

Whatever choice you make there are risks, over vaccination can cause damage but the downside is under vaccination can cause serious issues too if you are unlucky enough for your dog to contract a disease.

The age is also a matter of debate as maternal immunity can affect the effectiveness if done too early - but you also need to get your pup out and about to socialise them as early as possible.

My pup was fully vaccinated according to veterinary recommendations as a pup and had her booster 12 months later with just a lepto vaccine the following year.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

As their annual was coming up, I was looking into getting titers before vaccinating. The admin said its approximately $400/dog to get titers checked. While I would spend anything to keep them healthy, they go to the vet enough that I can't be spending nearly $1000 on titers. So I will vaccinate and just add things to their diet to help detoxify them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Thank you all. I will have to look into the foods that can help detox and filter out some of the harsh stuff in the vaccinations. I don't want to not vaccinate, but also, don't want to over vaccinate, either.


----------

